# Permanent address & insurance & mail forwarding all-in-one - Escapees RV Club



## MetalBryan (Dec 3, 2019)

I was digging through my ol' van-dwelling info and came across something I never investigated. I hope it hasn't been covered (I could not find a reference on StP to Escapees RV Club, Escapees RV Club (Home) · Freedom Driven - https://www.escapees.com/) by another post. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? I can't believe it's around - website looks updated since I last visited years ago.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 3, 2019)

These services are starting to become more prevalent as #vanlife gets more popular. I first heard about similar services from the Cheap RV Living website. The biggest benefit usually includes the ability to get mail forwarded to you from their address, letting you establish residency in that state, which is useful for making your RV insurance really cheap. This is most common in South Dakota, where the population per capita is so small that RV insurance is extremely cheap (along with some other benefits I can't recall right now).


----------



## mouse (Dec 4, 2019)

One of the SD benefits is a single overnight stay required for residency. Whole month required if you want a carry license with full reciprocity, though.


----------



## Jerrell (Aug 26, 2022)

Has anybody tried this one out yet?

State Farm found out I'm a rubbertramp and want to stop covering me. 

They were fine with it two years ago when I discussed possibly designating my van as an RV with them. 
Now they aren't. (They also no longer cover buses converted to RVs)

I'm on a short timeline to get coverage and will prob default to USAA since I easily qualify.

Some up to date options would be appreciated. 

Side note:
I recently learned AAA is changing policy too. A friend's Chevy Express is no longer covered because it's a cargo van, but my G series would still be covered for roadside assistance.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 27, 2022)

MetalBryan said:


> I was digging through my ol' van-dwelling info and came across something I never investigated. I hope it hasn't been covered (I could not find a reference on StP to Escapees RV Club, Escapees RV Club (Home) · Freedom Driven - https://www.escapees.com/) by another post.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this? I can't believe it's around - website looks updated since I last visited years ago.



Yes I am a member and use their mail service. I domiciled in South Dakota through them also. Great club


----------



## bellavesus (Nov 12, 2022)

My family has been members of SKP for years. They have clubs/parks all over the country with members only services like laundry, showers, heated/cooled clubhouses with lending librarys and kitchens etc. A good resource if it fits your budget/lifestyle.


----------

